# Heavenly leaking



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I was informed the morning after playing with the new machine that there was a puddle in the kitchen. My heart sank as I knew the only new thing in there was the Heavenly.

To cut a short story shorter I took the covers off but couldn't see where the leak was coming from although the inside was wet.

Decided to get it up to temp and pressure and sure enough, there were in fact 2 leaks. Both on the pipes going between the group and the boiler.

Let the machine cool down while I looked for a 24mm flare nut spanner, didn't have on so I made one out of an old ring spanner.

  

Machine now cool. Tried to see if the nuts would easily tighten up....no! Undoing them was not easy and the boiler needed supporting so as not to damage any of the other fittings going to it. Checking the olives for any obvious damage and finding none I applied a very small amount of 3 in 1 oil to the threads on using cotton buds and tightened up as much as I dare.

Starting the Heavenly up I noticed it was a lot quieter than before. The hissing had gone, I, in my ignorance of such machines thought it was supposed to sound like that when it was in fact steam and water escaping from these unions.

The pressure was up and the light went out, time to peer inside again.

Relief! What I saw was dry unions and what I heard was silence!

  

  

Now to get back to trying to make this coffee stuff.......


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The measure of the man.... He has an old 24mm ring spanner kicking around. Proper tinkerer!

Good news that. Actually doesn't look bad in there


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> The measure of the man.... He has an old 24mm ring spanner kicking around. Proper tinkerer!
> 
> Good news that. Actually doesn't look bad in there


Thanks. There was a lot of grease and dirt in there before I cleaned it out with a toothbrush and a small carefully aimed steam cleaner (not on electrical parts of course).


----------

